# I think I may have just had a miscarriage?



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi ladies, maybe someone who has had a miscarriage can give me their insight here... Sorry if there's TMI.

I've been using the Nuva Ring as birth control since January, no problems. (It's a ring you wear around your cervix that slowly releases hormones throughout the month, kind of like the pill, but worn internally.) You're supposedly allowed to leave the ring in for an extra week to skip a period. I tried it last month, didn't have a period, put a new ring in, thought everything was fine, etc. My period was due today and started this morning. I had some cramping this afternoon, but didn't think anything of it. This afternoon I was holding a 16 mo. old on one hip and a 13 mo. old on the other hip, leaving the park, when I felt a big gush. I just thought "Whoa, I need to change my pad as SOON as I get home." When I checked, there was what I thought was a huge clot. I looked at it more closely and it was basically a sac made of flesh. It was very small, about the size of a small lime...

Now, I'm wondering if for some reason the ring didn't work and I got pregnant and somehow miscarried? I've heard that sometimes hormonal birth controls work by allowing the egg to fertilize, but the uterine lining is too slippery for it to implant. Is that maybe what happened? If so, I will definitely get off this form of birth control, because I couldn't stand to go through that every month... What do you think?

Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

That is pretty big I would think for only being a couple of weeks pregnant. It could just be the hormnones monkeying with your cycle. Either way I would get it checked out with your Dr. It could definitely be birth control related and even if it wasn't a miscarraige this might not be the right birth control for you. I have a friend who uses the nouvo ring. I can ask her if she has had any similar experiances. I also could have been that you picked up your babies. That would be a lot of weight. I know picking up ava from some positions cangive me a gush and you picked up what amounted to two of her (OK maybe one and half, she is a chunk)








s


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

In addition to what lilyka said, if you did miscarry a HPT should still show a positive result if you are looking for an immediate anser.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I agree an HPT will still give you a positive if it was a pregnancy. Couple things to consider though that may make you feel better, it would be unusual to m/c the exact day your period was due to start and I remember from when I used to "skip a period" on the pill that the month I did have one it was very heavy with alot of clots, the reason being, that blood and lining has been sitting there an extra month.
That said, I'd do an HPT or talk to your doctor.
I hope it wasn't a m/c.
Good luck to you.
shannon


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for your insight ladies. It is very peculiar to say the least. I've passed clots before, but this wasn't a blood clot. It was an actual sack made of flesh on the outside, the inside was white-ish, with blood and a weird hard piece of tissue attached to the side, like a cord maybe??? It looked like a very small placenta, really. (I'm weird, but it was pretty darn cool looking, too!) But, I shouldn't have been pregnant in the first place, since I'm using birth control... Maybe I'm losing my insides or something! But, I think I'd have more pain if that were the case... I'm definitely calling the doc, this is just too weird. Thanks again.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm just thinking out loud here, but could it possibly have been a cyst? I would definately get it checked out by your Dr. Sounds like it could be something.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, just an update in case anyone was wondering...

The nurse at the doc's said it was most likely a "uterine cast". Sometimes when you don't have a period, actual tissue grows along the lining of the uterus and it's passed during mentruation. So, it's not abnormal and it's not very likely that it was a miscarriage. Pretty weird, to say the least. But that explains why it was so big and "fleshy" looking.

Thank you, ladies.


----------

